#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός

## ArisPapas

Ζητείται για αγορά γεωδαιτικός σταθμός (κατά προτίμηση Leica) σε οικονομική τιμή με ημερομηνία τελευταίας συντήρησης από την εταιρεία.

email: arisanasta@yahoo.gr 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

